# Favorite dip/punch baits?



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey everybody. Been doing a lot of looking around online lately for new dip baits (something other than what you can pick up at the local Wal-Mart). Just got some Danny Kings Punch Bait and have read a lot of good reviews on "Sure Shot".

Just curious if anyone has any favorites or success stories.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't use dip baits so I can't confirm. I'm a cut bait kinda guy


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I havent used much of the dip/punch baits, but Mr Whiskers I have caught fish, and Danny Kings...

These kind of baits will catch fish but they are always SMALL and the water has to be over 75 degrees.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't use them anymore....saw one small channel caught on them in my 4 years of catting....raw shrimp! Or cut bait(which I outfish with shrimp)

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I use cut bait whenever I can. With my job, I don't get too many chances to get my lines wet. At this point I don't have enough time to go after the trophies. Im more interested in quantity. That's why I've been trying as many dip baits as I can. Youre not gonna get the big ones, but you'll usualy outfish live bait. So far I've had the best luck on Catfish Charlies blood flavor.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I've used a good bit of them over the years, though it has been a while since I last tried one. A tub of chicken liver or raw shrimp is hard to beat, considering how easy it is to get and how effective it is. Cut shad has to be the best channel bait in the waters I fish, but chicken liver is a very close second.


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

If you can locate one called Rusty's it is the best dip bait I've ever had the non pleasure of smelling. I think it came from Nebraska. I out fished a buddy about 12 to 1 and he ordered a case one time. Havent seen it around anywhere. Kills up to mid size channels especially in spring. I think it was from Nebraska or midwest. wear plastic gloves.


----------

